# New Gun Stock for old 30 06 Game Master Rifle



## Constant Laubscher

I have made a new Gun stock for an old Remington Game Master 30 06 Rifle. Here are some pictures of what it looks like now. I have stabilized the Buck eye Burl and then shaped it to size. I think it came out pretty good for a first attempt. I had to test it and it just happened that I shot a buck on opening day with the help a very good friend.


----------



## GoodTurns

very nice...don't even need a camo wrap!


----------



## snyiper

What did you use to rough it out? That is a very sweet stock!!!


----------



## lazyguy

Constant,
What year is that Game Master? Judging from the photos you turned 400-600 dollars into a 1500 dollar masterpiece. Lovely gun you have there.


----------



## alphageek

That is beautiful Constant.   Just curious what the other wood is and what kind of finish you ended up with on it?


----------



## RDH79

MAN Thats NICE !!!!


----------



## phillywood

Costant, now that gun is to fancy to be fired, the stuck looks stunning.


----------



## Constant Laubscher

1957 - 1959




lazyguy said:


> Constant,
> What year is that Game Master? Judging from the photos you turned 400-600 dollars into a 1500 dollar masterpiece. Lovely gun you have there.


----------



## Constant Laubscher

alphageek said:


> That is beautiful Constant. Just curious what the other wood is and what kind of finish you ended up with on it?


 
Black Ash burl for the end pieces and Buck eye for the stock.
The finish is a Automotive clear coat. I have applied 4 Coats.


----------



## Constant Laubscher

I have used my Mill and my Lathe for different parts of the stock and the rest is by hand.

The rough shape of the stock was cut on my Band saw.



snyiper said:


> What did you use to rough it out? That is a very sweet stock!!!


----------



## PaulDoug

Makes it a very unique looking rifle.  Beautiful!


----------



## Russell Eaton

That is one incredible looking gun. Great job!


----------



## bitshird

Outstanding work Constant, I used to own one of those rifles back in the 60s, sure didn't look any thing like your masterpiece.


----------



## Padre

Really stunning Constant.  Great work, and the rifle looks grand.


----------



## glycerine

Very nice work!


----------



## Rfturner

I would love to do this sometime. I have always wanted to make a rifle stock. Every time I see a very nice wood one the stock it makes me want to try it for one of my own firearms

Excellent job


----------



## Mark

WOW. Wish I had known you 5 years ago. I had an old Franchi single shot shotgun that needed a stock. the original cracked and was not safe to use. I ended up trading it toward my Ruger GP100.


----------



## Dave_M

It's worth being a member of this site just to see some of the amazing work you guys do.  Really nice work.


----------



## mredburn

Now you have 2 things to think about, 1 you will look damn good shooting even if you miss and 2 how will you keep it from getting scratched up.


----------



## Rick_G

great looking work Constant.  I've done pistol grips for my pistols but nothing as nice as that.


----------



## boxerman

Wow that is really nice. That wood really looks nice.


----------



## Jim15

That is just awesome work.


----------



## witz1976

Now that is a huntin' rifle!  Man, that looks excellent!


----------



## Constant Laubscher

Thanks everyone, I did not plan on making them for other people but can never say no to a challenge, I have just been commissioned to do two gun stocks for someone.


----------



## Rcd567

Thats simply outstanding!


----------



## TurnerJohn74

Very nice job!!!! That is a real camo gun stock.
                                            John


----------



## stoneman

Awesome job. I love the look.


----------



## Smitty37

*How does it shoot*

Really looks beautiful.

I never did one but I used to read a lot about restocking rifles and it seems to me that most of the articles warned against stocks with too much figure.  I think they were concerned about strength and about twisting or warping hurting the accuracy.  They were concerned mostly with bolt actions had one piece wood stock and fore piece.  

Did you see anything like that???


----------



## ctubbs

Great!  God made camo!  What will He think of next?  Amazing work on the stock.  The people on this site never cease to blow me away with their talent.

Charles


----------



## Constant Laubscher

I have shot about 40 shots of 220 grain bullets and a couple 180 grain bullets and it is holding up very good and it is very accurate.

I also have stabilized the the wood that makes it much stronger.




Smitty37 said:


> Really looks beautiful.
> 
> I never did one but I used to read a lot about restocking rifles and it seems to me that most of the articles warned against stocks with too much figure. I think they were concerned about strength and about twisting or warping hurting the accuracy. They were concerned mostly with bolt actions had one piece wood stock and fore piece.
> 
> Did you see anything like that???


----------



## thewishman

Beautiful work! Love the buckeye - makes a very striking stock. Thanks for sharing. And congrats on the commissions.


----------

